# One time only sale: 1969 24' Sportscraft



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm getting ready to move really soon and i need to get rid of my 1969 24' sportscraft. The boat is in good condition. It needs another motor.The block is cracked and leaking water in the oil.The boat has a hard top and a cabin.I will even let the vhs radio go with it. The boat is currently in the water at lynnhaven. I don't have a trailer for it. If your looking for a nice boat for the price, this is it.$500 If interested please call 363-8431 or email me at [email protected].


----------

